# What do you think?



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

If I was a skinny minny I'd totally rock it!


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

rephreshed said:


> If I was a skinny minny I'd totally rock it!


Pfft you could rock it anyway!
It's a team fit so its got a lot of room for layers yet it still is flattering...
It reminds me more of a Sig fit than the team fit, but they label it that way.
It's a slimming jacket, I don't think it would matter if you are thin or not lol


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

It's cute

10char


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Pfft you could rock it anyway!
> It's a team fit so its got a lot of room for layers yet it still is flattering...
> It reminds me more of a Sig fit than the team fit, but they label it that way.
> It's a slimming jacket, I don't think it would matter if you are thin or not lol


Haha, very true!!! I like over-sized coats though, but that jacket is definitely super cute.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

rephreshed said:


> Haha, very true!!! I like over-sized coats though, but that jacket is definitely super cute.


It is cute. I'm sad that I'm stuck to buying a burton jacket though.
My warranty credit only allows it.
I think its the nicest one by them that's available to me in my area.
Our local shops didn't really order everything.
I really liked the Married to The Mob "Lisa" jacket but I can't get it 
It's the same as this one but white with plaid.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

bakesale said:


> It's cute
> 
> 10char


I didn't know that this forum needed a 10 character content minimum.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think girls with the oversized jackets look sexy on the hill also.... Wearing super plush form fitting jackets on the hill makes ya look like a richy imo...

It's a clean coat though, don't get me wrong... Does look restrictive though, but you girls handle that shit differently then I do. I gotta feel comfy first


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

SwissMiss said:


> I didn't know that this forum needed a 10 character content minimum.


Cause you're a chatty cathy ( =


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> I think girls with the oversized jackets look sexy on the hill also.... Wearing super plush form fitting jackets on the hill makes ya look like a richy imo...
> 
> It's a clean coat though, don't get me wrong... Does look restrictive though, but you girls handle that shit differently then I do. I gotta feel comfy first





Milo303 said:


> Cause you're a chatty cathy ( =


I definitely liked my jacket last year. My boyfriend thought it was sexy. It was a sig fit so the fit between slim and team fits. Lots of room for layering but not too baggy.
This coat is a team fit so it is baggier than my last coat and slightly longer as well. 
I'm taking the fur off of it because I'm allergic to it haha no joke. If it rubs on the side of my face I'll totally rash out. 
As for the "richy" comment... I board in BC's Okanagan and in Switzerland... I've seen much more ritzy coats lol. 
I thought this one was very casual and more laidback then some I've seen.

I've have mono, I'm on supposed bed rest... I can't handle this... I'm literally just glued to this computer  Haha I'm so talkative.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Billy Madison - 69 HAHAHA! "awkward silence" ....


k sorry


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Method said:


> Billy Madison - 69 HAHAHA! "awkward silence" ....
> 
> 
> k sorry


Hahaha I haven't seen that movie in so long!


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: I think it looks kinda classy.


perfect 
I think I'm going to have to get new goggles aswell.
The ones I have are yellow lol which matched my old jacket.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I think white goggles would look sharp with that jacket...:thumbsup:


agreed but the white wouldnt match all my other gear


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

If you're interested, I have a pair of Smith Heiress goggles the my ex only used one time. They have the sensor lens which is good for cloudy days. I wear Smith Phenoms and they are awesome.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> If you're interested, I have a pair of Smith Heiress goggles the my ex only used one time. They have the sensor lens which is good for cloudy days. I wear Smith Phenoms and they are awesome.


Name a price!
Are they that exact colour?


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

what year is that goggle model?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

They are the 09/10 model, and that is exactly what they look like, same lens and everything. Make me an offer!


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> They are the 09/10 model, and that is exactly what they look like, same lens and everything. Make me an offer!


Well what do you think they are worth?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

$40 USD shipped?


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> $40 USD shipped?


I can get them here new for $50 CAN on sale.

Make it $30 USD shipped and you've got yourself a deal.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Deal! But only because this cooler weather has me in a good mood.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> Deal! But only because this cooler weather has me in a good mood.


Awh well thanks! Well at least I'm a Winterhawks fan! I prefer them over our kelowna rockets!
So how are we doing this transaction?
Mind doing a sign picture- you holding the goggles and a piece of paper that has your username like [email protected]?
I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never been to a Winterhawks game haha, and I've lived here my whole life. I sent you a PM with pics and whatnot


----------

